# Help! Chip is only giving me generic prizes in fishing tourney...



## Baboom (Oct 12, 2013)

I gave him three fish in different sizes at 9:05 this morning and all he'd give me was boring items like "blue vase" or "green table" For the third fish I reset a few times but still only got rubbish and nothing from the "fish" range! 

Do you have to beat an actual villagers record to get something special do you know or should I keep on resetting? Don't want to waste my time! 

Thanks!


----------



## Annemalcrossing (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah not sure what is up with that, happened to me too. I got a cheese wall..party wall...and I was like...oh thanks, because I can't get that at the Emporium. Lol.

He eventually gave me a crab clock, fish lamp and something else, but that was it


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 12, 2013)

You have to pass the current villager record


----------



## Baboom (Oct 12, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> You have to pass the current villager record



I passed Eugene's record and still I only got a kitchen tile! Then I gave him my Whale Shark I had stored in the top floor of my museum and finally he gives me a Dab Table! 

Chip is a jerk! Nat is much more generous with his prizes during the bug-off and he doesn't rudely eat your catch in front of you like Chip!


----------



## insaneluzer (Oct 12, 2013)

Hm... not sure about this, but for the Bug-off you also had to beat a villager's record first, didn't you?


----------



## Adelee (Oct 12, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> Hm... not sure about this, but for the Bug-off you also had to beat a villager's record first, didn't you?



You had to beat 80 points or something to get a piece of the bug furniture. From my experience as of today, its random when he gives you furniture. So its either a fish piece or a normal piece. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 12, 2013)

I've gotten some generic prize, and a crab clock...


----------



## Baboom (Oct 12, 2013)

Adelee said:


> You had to beat 80 points or something to get a piece of the bug furniture. From my experience as of today, its random when he gives you furniture. So its either a fish piece or a normal piece. Can anyone else confirm this?



I'm thinking maybe it's random but you stand a higher chance with a shark. I got a Fish Lamp through giving him a Whale Shark, reset without saving and got a Dab Table. My friend gave him a Whale Shark and he just gave her a guitar...


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Oct 12, 2013)

I started with a seahorse and ended with a whale shark. What did I get for the trouble? 3 dab tables, 3 crab clocks, 2 pop marine floors, football fish lamp, sea anemone bed, blue table, ranch chair, and at least 10 other generic furniture items that I sold immediately. Very frustrating.


----------



## Pimmy (Oct 12, 2013)

Okay, so I caught like 15 sea bass of steadily increasing sizes, and I noticed something. I was getting nothing but random furniture... But! The moment I hit a "pretty big" size for the bass, I got a fish furniture EVERY time!


----------



## aetherene (Oct 12, 2013)

Pimmy said:


> Okay, so I caught like 15 sea bass of steadily increasing sizes, and I noticed something. I was getting nothing but random furniture... But! The moment I hit a "pretty big" size for the bass, I got a fish furniture EVERY time!



I'm having this issue right now. So far, I've only gotten a Marine Pop Wall, Jellyfish lamp, and a flounder table and a bunch of generic items.

But like you said, I noticed a couple of fish that I submitted were considered big and was given a piece of the fish furniture. I guess I better go get fishing...


----------



## Rio_ (Oct 12, 2013)

Confirming that you need to beat the record with a fish that's considered big for it's species!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Pimmy said:


> Okay, so I caught like 15 sea bass of steadily increasing sizes, and I noticed something. I was getting nothing but random furniture... But! The moment I hit a "pretty big" size for the bass, I got a fish furniture EVERY time!



I got a puffer-fish TV from an 8.7 in. crucian carp. I think it's by size, not by rarity.


----------



## TheDuke (Oct 12, 2013)

I didn't get my first fish set until as other people said got the large for its kind remark.


----------



## aetherene (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah, I think the fish has to be bigger than the average size. So now I'm using this:

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Fish

It lists all of the average sizes of the fish. Now I'm trying to catch and keep fish that is larger than the average.


----------



## Offbrand Noodle (Oct 12, 2013)

it's size, i turned in over 50 fish today, got like 20 pieces of fish furniture


----------



## NuttyS (Oct 12, 2013)

Max M said:


> Chip is a jerk! Nat is much more generous with his prizes during the bug-off and he doesn't rudely eat your catch in front of you like Chip!


Not in my games lol. Nat is the jerk in mine and Chip is awesome! Nearly didn't get all the bug stuff (although I did miss a week as the game didn't arrive in time), but the first fishing tourney and I'm only missing 1 item of the set!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 12, 2013)

I prefer Chip. At least you know what to turn in and what not to turn in. I mean with Nat, you know not to turn in bugs that are small for their species or bugs that are really common, but there's no way to tell luster (at least to my knowledge). So it's frustrating if you want to get above the 80 point mark but not completely blow it out of the water (and make it harder to obtain more bug furniture). 

So far I've got an octopus chair and puffer fish TV. Thank you crucian carp, you finally served a purpose other than annoying me when I'm trying to complete my encyclopedia lol


----------



## NuttyS (Oct 12, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Thank you crucian carp, you finally served a purpose other than annoying me when I'm trying to complete my encyclopedia lol


Today was the first day I was HAPPY to catch sea bass.


----------



## SageJ (Oct 12, 2013)

When I took him my fish he said I was the first one to submit fish and I had the highest score. I got an exotic wall and something else I can't remember. Then he gave me the Crab Clock.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 12, 2013)

NuttyS said:


> Today was the first day I was HAPPY to catch sea bass.


Me too! I was irritated at Peck for bumping up the record from <10 inches to 40.90 inches with a sea bass, but turning in four sea bass larger than that nabbed me the remaining four pieces of furniture from fish set B. I'll wait until the next fish tourney to get items from fish set A.


----------



## insaneluzer (Oct 12, 2013)

My goodness! This fishing tourney is quite a bit more difficult than all of the Bug-offs I completed. D: My villagers' first place record was 42.80 inches! I caught a billion fish before I caught even one that beat that record. I obviously need to prepare before the next one. >_<'


----------



## Pickles (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah, I'm getting generic, too. I wish there was a way to tell their sizes after you've caught them. lol Would make this so much easier to organize!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 12, 2013)

Pickles said:


> Yeah, I'm getting generic, too. I wish there was a way to tell their sizes after you've caught them. lol Would make this so much easier to organize!


I typed the size of each fish on a sticky note on my desktop. And then made sure I put the fish in my closet/dresser in the order they were caught (I also arranged them by species). If you don't have closet/dresser space, you could arrange them in a room or in one of the museum exhibition rooms so that you know which fish is which.


----------



## Rendra (Oct 12, 2013)

You have to give Chip a large fish of whatever species you are giving him, plus have it be the largest so far. Took me awhile to figure that out. Wasted a lot of "sharks", just to get regular furniture. Luckly I have 2 towns and they are on different groups (it was the same way with the Bug-Off). Except for 1 piece, I got 2 of every piece of fish furniture. Won't have to work so hard next month.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 12, 2013)

Pickles said:


> Yeah, I'm getting generic, too. I wish there was a way to tell their sizes after you've caught them. lol Would make this so much easier to organize!



IKR? Being told once and only once is so unfair.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 12, 2013)

At least Chip mentioned the catch and release program. But he proceeded to eat everything. I like the fish tourney better than the bugs. I just did a November one and he states which fish to catch. So hoarding won't help.


----------



## Pimmy (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah, next time if sea bass are allowed, I'm going to catch an entire pocketful of black bass over a certain size and then sea bass that are 40 inches or greater. Since the sizes can vary by .05 increments, I should be able to get all the furniture just from that. Though, it's kinda nice to get random furniture too!


----------

